# xampp apache startet nicht



## poollover (7. Juni 2005)

hallo leute eine frage. 
hab mir mal xampp installiert und es lief alles wunderbar. dann hab ich mir heute ein update von apachefriends runtergezogen und installiert und ab jetzt läuft nicht mehr. 

wenn ich den apache server starten will startet er einfach nicht. die übrigen dinste starten normal. hab versucht über eingabeaufforderung es neu zu installieren doch da bekomme ich folgende meldung"apache: colld not open aocument config file d.(apachefriends/xampp/apache/config/perl.conf

wie bekomme ich jetzt mein xampp wieder zum laufen?

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## benninet (12. Juni 2005)

hast du einen anderen webserver am laufen oder ein anderes programm das den Port 80 belegt? Skype belegt ihn komischer weise auch... guck mal nach und schließe diese programme


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juni 2005)

Ein hilfreicher Tipp ist auch oft die Logfiles zu prüfen. Meist gibt der Apache nämlich eine Fehlermeldung von sich die in den Logfiles gespeichert wird. Wenn Du das logfile nicht verstehst, kannst Du das hier ins Forum gerne als Dateianhang speichern, wir schauen einfach nach


----------

